
From iPad to Xoom - tortilla
http://carpeaqua.com/2011/05/09/from-ipad-to-xoom/
======
brk
tl;dr: The iPad is still far ahead of the Xoom in most regards. If you
like/use all of Googles, services, the Xoom has better integration than the
iPad (much like an Android phone vs. an iPhone). There is a lack of selection
of Android tablet apps, and scaled up phone apps are underwhelming.

